# الأدلة والبراهين على صحة المسيحية



## مونيكا 57 (9 يونيو 2009)

*ما هي الأدلة على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟!  هاتوا براهينكم إن كنتم صادقين!​*

*الإجابة: 

أولاً: إعتراف القرآن!

1- لقد إعترف القرآن بكتابنا المقدس وأنه موحى به من الله وأنه هدى ونور للناس في قوله عن التوراة: "قُل من أنزل الذي جاء به موسى نوراً وهدىً للناس؟  قل الله" (سورة الأنعام).  وفي قوله عن الإنجيل "وقفينا بعيسى بن مريم وآتيناه الإنجيل (سورة الحديد).  وفي قوله عن الإنجيل والتوراة معاً: "وأنزلنا التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس" (سورة آل عمران).  وعن سلامة الكتاب المقدس من التحريف: "يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمِنوا بما أنزلت مصدقاً لما معكم" (سورة النساء).  بل والإحالة إليه للتأييد والتدليل في قوله: "فإن كنت في شكٍ مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذي يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك" (سورة يونس)... إلخ.

2- ولقد إعترف القرآن كذلك بثالوثنا تفصيلاً؛ الله، وكلمته، وروح قدسه.  وذلك في قوله: "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه إسمه عيسى بن مريم وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين" (سوره آل عمرن).  وفي قوله: "وآتينا عيسى بن مريم البينات وأيّدنا بروح القدس" (سورة البقرة).  وهذا هو ثالوثنا؛ الله الذي نطلق عليه لفظ الآب أي المصدر أو العلة العاقلة للوجود، وكلمته التي نطلق عليها الإبن لأنه مولود من العقل الأزلي، وروحه القدوس روح الحياة في الله ولكل الوجود.

3- لقد إعترف بألوهية المسيح في قوله: "إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه إسمه المسيح عيسى" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله: "إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه" (سورة النساء).  وهذا هو إيماننا الكامل بالمسيح أنه كلمة الله وجوهره روحي (روح منه) وأنه من السماء وليس من هذا العالم (كلمته ألقاها إلى مريم) وأنه مُرسَل من الله (ورسول منه).

4- لقد إعترف بسر تجسده: "فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثَّل لها بشراً سوياً" (سورة مريم).  وفي قوله: "إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاماً زكياً.  قالت أنَّى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أكُن بغيّاً.  قال كذلك قال ربك وهو عليَّ هيِّن..  وكان أمراً مقضياً" (سورة مريم).  وهذا هو إيماننا أنا المسيح ولد بقدرة الله على خلاف الطبيعة بطريقة معجزية تفوق إدراك البشر.  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

5- لقد إعترف بموته وقيامته من الموت وصعوده إلى السماء "السلام عليَّ يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حياً" (سورة مريم).  وكذلك في قوله "إذ قال الله يا عيسى إنم متوفيك ورافِعَك إليَّ" (سورة آل عمران)..

6- لقد إعترف بأن العذراء مريم التي ولدت المسيح هي فوق كل نساء العالم "وإذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله إصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين" (سورة آل عمران).  وهذا هو إيماننا في العذراء القديسة مريم أنها كأم المسيح فاقَت كل نساء العالم في الكرامة.

7- لقد إعترف بأعمال المسيح الإلهية والتي تخص الله وحده وذلك في قوله عن كخالِق من الطين "إني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكممن الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله عنه كشافي للأمراض ومقيم للموتى: "وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله عنه كعالِم للغيب "وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم.  إن في ذلك لآية لكم وإن كنتم تؤمنون" (سورة آل عمران).  وفي قوله إنه لا سلطان لإبليس عليه في قوله: "وإنمي سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم" (سورة آل عمران).  ويؤكد معنى هذه الآية تفسير الرازي لوجاهة المسيح في الدنيا بقوله "سمعت رسول الله يقول ما من مولود من بني آدم إلا نخسه الشيطان حين يولد فيستهِل صارِخاً من نَخْسِهِ إياه، إلا مريم وإبنها".

وهذا هو إيماننا بالمسيح أنه به خُلِقَ كل شيء وأنه شفى المرضى وأقام الموتى وأنبأ بالغيب، وليس لإبليس سلطان عليه.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يونيو 2009)

*البرهان الثاني على صحة المسيحية:  رعاية أقباط مصر:​*







*إن أقرب برهان إلى إدراكنا في مصر، وهو دليل ملموس لنا جميعاً على صحة الإيمان المسيحي، وأنه ديانة إلهية هو -حسب قول دارسو تاريخ مصر من عصر الرومان إلى يومنا هذا- إنه معجزة بقائنا نحن ملايين الأقباط أحياء إلى هذا اليوم ورعاية الله لنا بالرغم من عوامل الإبادة التي مررنا بها عبر العصور المتتالية سواء بالإستشهاد أو بالإضطهاد أو الإذلال أو بالنفي والسبي أو بالهجرة...  ويندهش الكثيرون لصمود الإيمان المسيحي في مصر لعشرات القرون من السنين بالرغم من كل هذا... إلخ.



البرهان الثالث:  ظهور النور من قبر السيد المسيح:

إنه برهان عملي محسوس ومنظور على مستوى كل العالم على صحة الإيمان المسيحي ذلك هو شهادة الله له بظهور نور من قبر السيد المسيح في سبت النور لعيد القيامة كل عام، وإشعال الشموع منه وتوزيعها على كل الموجودين من مندوبي كنائس العالم.  وهذا أمر ليس مخفياً على أحد ومكشوف لكل العالم. وظهور النور من قبر بعينه دوناً عن سائر قبور البشر يدل على أن صاحب هذا القبر كائن سماوي.  ولكن من البديهي أنه ليس هناك كائن سماويي يُدفَن في قبر إلا إذا كان قد لبس جسداً ومات ثم دفن.  ومَنْ هذا يا تُرى غير كلمة الله الذي نزل من السماء وتجسد من العذراء وذاق الموت على الصليب ودُفِنَ ثم قام من الموت وترك القبر فارِغاً، وجعل بزوغ النور منه في تِذكار قيامته كل عام برهاناً على قيامته حقاً من الموت؟  وبرهاناً على صدق رسالته!

http://video.google.com/videosearch...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#

البرهان الرابع:  وجود الكفن المقدس:

إن الكفن الذي كان ملفوفاً فيه جسد المسيح، أجرى عليه فريق من الباحثين على مدى العصور وحتى يومنا هذا دراسات علمية بأحدث الأجهزة التكنولوجية، وأثبتوا فيها أن هذا هو كفن المسيح الذي يحمل كل علامات آلامه وصلبه.  والكفن حقيقة قائمة وموجودة ويعتبر شهادة محسوسة ومنظورة.  ومن الجدير بالذكر أن هذا كفن السيد المسيح ما يزال موجوداً في تورينو بإيطاليا.


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83636


البرهان الخامس:  ظهور السيدة العذراء:

لا أحد ينكر حقيقة ظهور السيدة العذراء في مصر وفي أماكن متفرقة من أرجاء العالم المسيحي على مدى الأجيال المتعاقبة، ثم تكثيف ظهورها بجسمها النوراني على قِباب الكنائس بجوار الصليب مرات عديدة في أماكن متفرقة في مصر في الفترة من إبريل 1968 إلى بداية عام 2001، وإستمرار ظهورها يومياً عدة ساعات من الليل مصحوباً بظواهر سماوية من أنوار وسحب من بخور وحمام من نور..  ثم تجدد ظهورها عام 2002 في أسيوط.. إلخ.

إن هذا يحمل تعزية وتشجيعاً وتثبيتاً للإيمان بإعتباره إنكشافاً على العالم غير المنظور ورؤية السماء بمن فيها..  فهل هناك أكثر من إنكشاف السماء على الأرض بظهور العذراء يقيناً على صحة الإيمان المسيحي؟!
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/07-V...-Mary-Videos_Videohat-El-3athraa2-Mariam.html


البرهان السادس: المعجزات الكُبرى على مرّ التاريخ:

يذكر التاريخ معجزات كُبرة تمت على مشهد من ولاة مصر على مر العصور نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: نقل جبل المقطم في حكم المعز لدين الله الفاطمي، وفيضان النيل في عهد محمد علي باشا، والتأكد من ظهور النور من قبر المسيح في القدس أمام إبراهيم باشا بن محمد علي باشا.

ونذكر كذلك زيارة الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر لمشاهدة ظهور العذراء بالزيتون، وبعد التأكد من رؤيتها أصدر الإتحاد الإشتراكي بياناً يؤكد هذا الظهور.  ثم صَدَّق الرئيس بعد ذلك على تخصيص الأرض المواجهة لكنيسة القديسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون والتي كانت جراجاً لهيئة النقل العام لتُقام عليها كاتدرائية للقديسة العذراء، وهذا ما تم فعلاً.  

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_550.htm

http://www.khabab.net/vb/showthread.php?t=959

http://www.ava-takla.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4588


البرهان السابع:  تطلع الكثيرين للنهج على درب المسيحية:

من البراهين القوية على صدق المسيحية تطلُع كثير من الشعوب وأصحاب الديانات إلى إقتفاء أثر روحانياتها وفضائلها وأساليب عباداتها وتشريعات أحوالها الشخصية وأنشطتها الإجتماعية...  وبهذا التطلع بدأت بعض الديانات تلبس ثوب المسيحية الكاملة وهذا كله تمهيد لإنضمامهم لحظيرة الإيمان بالمسيح تحقيقاً لما تنبأ به في قوله "لي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد" (يوحنا16:10)..  (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)
هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.



.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يونيو 2009)

*ا

من البراهين القوية على صدق المسيحية تطلُع كثير من الشعوب وأصحاب الديانات إلى إقتفاء أثر روحانياتها وفضائلها وأساليب عباداتها وتشريعات أحوالها الشخصية وأنشطتها الإجتماعية...  وبهذا التطلع بدأت بعض الديانات تلبس ثوب المسيحية الكاملة وهذا كله تمهيد لإنضمامهم لحظيرة الإيمان بالمسيح تحقيقاً لما تنبأ به في قوله "لي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد" (يوحنا16:10)..  (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)
هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

.​*[/quote]

إنجيل يوحنا (الإصحاح 10 )

1 «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ إِلَى حَظِيرَةِ الْخِرَافِ بَلْ يَطْلَعُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَذَاكَ سَارِقٌ وَلِصٌّ. 
2 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ فَهُوَ رَاعِي الْخِرَافِ. 
3 لِهَذَا يَفْتَحُ الْبَوَّابُ وَالْخِرَافُ تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا. 
4 وَمَتَى أَخْرَجَ خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ يَذْهَبُ أَمَامَهَا وَالْخِرَافُ تَتْبَعُهُ لأَنَّهَا تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَهُ. 
5 وَأَمَّا الْغَرِيبُ فلاَ تَتْبَعُهُ بَلْ تَهْرُبُ مِنْهُ لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَ الْغُرَبَاءِ». 
6 هَذَا الْمَثَلُ قَالَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهِ. 
7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. 8 جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ وَلَكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ. 
9 أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. 
10 اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. 
11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 12 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. 
13 وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. 
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي 
15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. 
17 لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. 
18 لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي». 19 فَحَدَثَ أَيْضاً انْشِقَاقٌ بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ بِسَبَبِ هَذَا الْكلاَمِ. 
20 فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْهُمْ: «بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ وَهُوَ يَهْذِي. لِمَاذَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ لَهُ؟» 
21 آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «لَيْسَ هَذَا كلاَمَ مَنْ بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ. أَلَعَلَّ شَيْطَاناً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ أَعْيُنَ الْعُمْيَانِ؟». 
22 وَكَانَ عِيدُ التَّجْدِيدِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانَ شِتَاءٌ. 
23 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ 
24 فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْراً». 
25 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. اَلأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي. 
26 وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. 
27 خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. 
28 وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 29 أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي. 
30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 31
 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 
32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» 
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 
35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 
36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ 
37 إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي. 
38 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ». 
39 فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ 
40 وَمَضَى أَيْضاً إِلَى عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ فِيهِ أَوَّلاً وَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ. 
41 فَأَتَى إِلَيْهِ كَثِيرُونَ وَقَالُوا: «إِنَّ يُوحَنَّا لَمْ يَفْعَلْ آيَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ كُلُّ مَا قَالَهُ يُوحَنَّا عَنْ هَذَا كَانَ حَقّاً». 
42 فَآمَنَ كَثِيرُونَ بِهِ هُنَاكَ.


----------



## jojo_angelic (9 يونيو 2009)

الرب يباركك اختي العزيزه مارثا ،  شكرا لك على الايضاحات التي قدمتيها ،
القرأن ليس معدا فقط للحفظ كما يفعلون بل ليطلعوا على محتوياته ويفهموا المسيحية جيدا
ويكفوا عن طرح الاسئله .


----------



## ponponayah (9 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا مارثا بجد موضوع متكامل 
ويستاهل اجمل تقييم
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااا


ميرسى يا مارثا

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

*
موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 يونيو 2009)

دائما رائعه اختى الحبيبه مارثا 
موضع مميز بالفعل فعلا  
اشكركى اختى الحبيبه على هذا المجهود الغير عادى فى خدمه الرب 
الرب يراعكى دائما


----------



## Light Of Christianity (9 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع متميز بجد جدا 
ميرسى ليكى موضوع راائع لو مهما قولت مش هوصف قد ايه متميز ومفيد*


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع يا مارثا

تسلم ايدك ​ 
ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> الرب يباركك اختي العزيزه مارثا ،  شكرا لك على الايضاحات التي قدمتيها ،
> القرأن ليس معدا فقط للحفظ كما يفعلون بل ليطلعوا على محتوياته ويفهموا المسيحية جيدا
> ويكفوا عن طرح الاسئله .


----------



## white rose (10 يونيو 2009)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة يا مارثا

الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا مارثا بجد موضوع متكامل
> ويستاهل اجمل تقييم
> يسوع يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا مارثا
> ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> موضوع رائع جداااا يا مارثا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> دائما رائعه اختى الحبيبه مارثا
> موضع مميز بالفعل فعلا
> اشكركى اختى الحبيبه على هذا المجهود الغير عادى فى خدمه الرب
> الرب يراعكى دائما


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

No Religion قال:


> *موضوع متميز بجد جدا
> ميرسى ليكى موضوع راائع لو مهما قولت مش هوصف قد ايه متميز ومفيد*



*أشكرك حبيبتى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا مارثا
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
> ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة يا مارثا
> 
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك*


----------



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل مارثا *
*ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل مارثا *
> *ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*​


----------

